# Fly Larvae - Anybody feed it to their fish?



## Guest (Sep 24, 2008)

I recently came across a new SeaChem product called "NutriDiet Fly Larvae" which is fly larvae that is in a catfood/tuna fish metal container and not freeze dried or frozen but required to refrigerate after opening.

Mine says the ingredient is house fly larvae (says Musca domestica) while their website says the fly species is Macrobrachium nipponense but that is actually a shrimp species so it looks like Seachem made a typo on their website. On the website though they say it's the river fly also but Musca domestica is actually the housefly.

What's concerning me is, is it a healthy treat once in a while for fish? It sounded good and the fish ate it voraciously but when I looked up the housefly the eggs are commonly laid in feces or rotting meat.

I seriously doubt that's where SeaChem harvests their fly larvae but it did get me wondering.

What do you guys think? Do you think that it would be a healthy treat, especially since a lot of Malawi Cichlid carnivores are insectivores (particularly fly and fly larvae) in the wild? Or should I just call Seachem and see if I can find out where they harvest it from before I feed it any more?

Here's the website: http://www.seachem.com/Products/product ... arvae.html

Here's the drsfostersmith page on it with identical nutrition facts as the can I have: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/p ... atid=16870

Here's the nutrition facts:


SeaChem NutriDiet Fly Larvae Nutrition Facts said:


> Fly Larvae
> 
> Ingredients: Whole fly larvae (Musca domestica). Not intended for human consumption.
> 
> ...


And a picture: 









~Ed


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2008)

Just called Seachem and the operator said they are harvested in clean laboratory conditions but didn't know how exactly but assured me they are not harvested from carcasses or feces. She also assured me they are parasite/disease free and pollution-free and that they wouldn't risk selling unhealthy food to pet owners. She also said specifically that the larvae (kind of like maggots) are safe for Malawi Cichlids.

Given Seachem's quality products I personally trust them but I want to know what you guys think. Do you think that this product is a safe treat and potentially a good alternative to worms or is it risky?

When/if I do feed it again though it will only be a rare treat, like once every few weeks since mysis/brine shrimp, krill, and cyclops are more nutritious treats.

~Ed


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

Anyone? Not even a comment on what you think on whether I should keep on trying it or not?

I also noticed Seachem sells Mealworms... I already know those should be safe since they typically feed them bran or oatmeal in live bait containers and in the wild eat vegetables or dead insects. I may try that when I run out of fly larvae or if I decide to no longer feed the fly larvae...

~Ed


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

If the fly larva is has less nutritional value than the other treats you are using... why add it to the rotation? Why not simply rotate between the treats you are currently using which are better for the fish and are a known/trusted food?

My answer would be something like "variety is the spice of life"... and I want my fish to be spicy  Plus (assuming you are correct) since your mbuna eat fly/fly larva naturally, simulating their natural diet in the aquarium sounds like a good thing...

Seachem is a quality company and I would expect their foods to be quality as well. Personally... provided you follow the recommendations on the can (such as refrigerate after opening)... I would use it with confidence...

Although the inconsistency in describing the species of the â€œfly larvaâ€


----------



## thor meeki (Sep 12, 2008)

sounds like a way to make more $ for seachem

I've been using tetracichlid sticks on my gt since I bought him in june 
and has grown 1inch per month

nutritional facts:
min. crude protein 46.0%
min. crude fat 8.0%
max. crude fiber 2.0%
max. moisture 6.0%
the list goes on

sounds like a waist of $
however they are probably safe for feeding your fish


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2008)

Well I just like to give the guys treats once every 1-4 weeks. Usually it's a shrimp like krill, brine, mysis, etc... But I wanted to give them something meaty once in a while that isn't blood worms, and I figured that fly larvae would likely be best...

For now since I still have my can I am just going to feed in twice a week to my 10gal miscellaneous tank and see how they react. They'll be getting pure spirulina flakes every day, and then once or twice a week they'll get fly larvae. If they live and have no health problems, I guess I would consider the product safe to feed...

~Ed


----------



## dogofwar (Apr 5, 2004)

I feed live or freshly killed worms, bugs, etc. to my fish a couple of times per week.

I can't imagine that what you're describing wouldn't be a perfectly acceptable supplemental food for your fish...


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

I have never fed it to my fish and never will.


----------



## dogofwar (Apr 5, 2004)

css virginia said:


> I have never fed it to my fish and never will.


Why?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Have you been feeding this to the fish you've been having health problems with?


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2008)

cichlidaholic said:


> Have you been feeding this to the fish you've been having health problems with?


No. I just got this actually late last week and only fed it to the healthy fish in the 120g but lightly. Currently I am using my miscellaneous fry tank (10gall) as guinea pigs to see how they handle it. They are getting fed it 1-2 times a week.

But yeah, I did NOT feed it to any of the fish I have been having health problems with.


----------



## ksane (Mar 19, 2008)

I just saw this thread. But I use that also, my fish go nuts for it. It's the only time I ever see my Cory Cats push each other out of the way lol They love "Maggot Night". (Yuck).


----------

